
Guess What? Everyone Was Wrong About Tesla - booleanbetrayal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/enriquedans/2018/10/28/guess-what-everyone-was-wrong-about-tesla
======
rurban
Current talk is that Musk's (Boring) LA Tunnel project is mostly hypeware,
that he cannot hold the promised date at all. Opening should be December 10.
That should have been the 2 mile Hawthorne along Interstate 405 to Westwood
segment, but it looks like it's just a short 3/4 mile segment to the Dodgers
stadium. [https://electrek.co/2018/10/22/elon-musk-boring-company-
laun...](https://electrek.co/2018/10/22/elon-musk-boring-company-launch-
tunnel-december/)

Will see how that will affect Tesla and SpaceX.

